# New Neon Pro Pigments Jun 2008



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

L-R Orange, Yellow and Pink


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2008)

(flash was used, in door lighting)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 6, 2008)

More swatchy goodness. Lots of comparison pics!


----------



## neezer (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## anuy (Jun 18, 2008)

i took pictures for my sale thread and thought i should post the neon photos here too!





green space NEON pigment





red electric NEON pigment





magenta madness NEON pigment





rock it yellow NEON pigment





full force violet NEON pigment





neo orange NEON pigment


IMO there is NOTHING like full force violet. GORGEOUS, ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. if you think climate blue is hot, you are in for a treat!!!


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2008)

*Neo-Orange*





*Magenta Madness*


----------



## magi (Aug 18, 2008)

5 of the 6 shades (no GREEN SPACE) compared to TBK (TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap) Florescent Pigments. Unfortunately I have YORK YELLOW not YELLOW which might be a dupe of ROCK-IT-YELLOW. 

They are identical - absolutely: texture, pigmentation, brightness...






I have made a swatch-video - but´s it´s in GERMAN. But you can see the swatches anyway - they speak for themselves:

YouTube - MAC PRO Neon Pigments vs. TKB Fluorescent Pigments


----------

